# Job and Visa query



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

My hubby and I are planning to move with our two children to Australia and are doing preparations to do so. We haven't applied for a visa yet however my hubby has found a job in NSW which he has applied for. He received an email to say shortlisting will be carried out next week so we're keeping our fingers crossed, however we've started to wonder what would happen if hubby did get shortlisted, interviewed (assuming via Skype) and offered the job as we haven't applied for a visa yet. Would the employer help us apply for th visa or offer a relocation package? We've got no idea what would happen so could anybody advise us please.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSpud said:


> My hubby and I are planning to move with our two children to Australia and are doing preparations to do so. We haven't applied for a visa yet however my hubby has found a job in NSW which he has applied for. He received an email to say shortlisting will be carried out next week so we're keeping our fingers crossed, however we've started to wonder what would happen if hubby did get shortlisted, interviewed (assuming via Skype) and offered the job as we haven't applied for a visa yet. Would the employer help us apply for th visa or offer a relocation package? We've got no idea what would happen so could anybody advise us please.


if your husband is the only suitable candidate for the job, the employer may consider a relocation package. 
But if they have other local applicants who can start without problems or extra expense, there would be little reason to have to pay those costs etc.


----------



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

JandE said:


> if your husband is the only suitable candidate for the job, the employer may consider a relocation package.
> But if they have other local applicants who can start without problems or extra expense, there would be little reason to have to pay those costs etc.


We understand that my hubby would only be offered the job if there was no one in the country who is suitable. What we'd like to know is, what would the relocation package include? Would the company help us with the visa? How long would it take? Etc


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsSpud said:


> We understand that my hubby would only be offered the job if there was no one in the country who is suitable. What we'd like to know is, what would the relocation package include? Would the company help us with the visa? How long would it take? Etc


That will depend entirely on the employer, and how much they need your husband, and how quickly they need to someone to start.

Many years ago, I made demand after demand, to get what I wanted from an employer, and a 100% relocation assistance (Flights, shipping, temp accommodation etc) would have been easy, if it was needed.

I have a relative that got a massive package, shipping costs, 6 months accommodation, flights etc.

But I know of another who asked for a package, and suddenly the employer found a local who had become available, and cancelled the job offer.

It comes down to each individual employer and what they want to pay. There is no real standard.

On 457 visas, the only real obligation appears to be: "to pay travel costs to enable sponsored people to *leave* Australia"


----------



## MrsSpud (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you. This is really helpful


----------



## mohanguttikonda (Sep 23, 2016)

*457 Dependent Jobs in IT*

I and my wife are Indian Citizens, my wife has a 457 employer sponsored Visa and currently working in Australia. She is having validity till April 2020. I have a dependent visa for 457. I know that I can work freely in Australia.

What are the chances for dependent to get IT jobs in Sydney? 
How hard is it to get the job when you are a dependent?
Any advice is highly appreciated.


----------

